# Lupron-thyroid connection?



## Sis1958 (Oct 13, 2011)

After having been on Lupron for endometriosis, I started having lots of issues. Been to lots of doc's and had lot's of tests, I started looking online. One day I decided to just type in my symptoms on various medical sites and 4 out of 5 came back as possible Hashimoto's.

Mom being an only child (cushings) and dad being an orphan gave us few clues as to what possible disease process's we might encounter.

Youngest sis (48) nearly died before being diagnosed with Graves. Older sis (55) is on thyroid meds. Found my dad's 3 sisters and they are all on thyroid meds.

I'm having major fatigue, rapid weight gain and loss, hair loss, dry skin, brain fog, irritabilty and sleep issues...all the time or no sleep, facial swelling w/under eye bruises? and a host of other symptoms.

Having trouble finding a doc in southern IL who will take me seriously. Only thing I'm getting is vit. D and water pills and told to get a hobby or job.

I don't know where to go or what to do next???????


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sis1958 said:


> After having been on Lupron for endometriosis, I started having lots of issues. Been to lots of doc's and had lot's of tests, I started looking online. One day I decided to just type in my symptoms on various medical sites and 4 out of 5 came back as possible Hashimoto's.
> 
> Mom being an only child (cushings) and dad being an orphan gave us few clues as to what possible disease process's we might encounter.
> 
> ...


Oh, boy......................I hear the "hobby or a job" thing. I too almost died from undiagnosed Graves' and was told the above and much worse.

You do need some tests run for antibodies.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Contact these folks; they may be able to point you to a good doc.
http://www.thyca.org/sg/il_belleville.htm

Welcome and I hope we can be helpful, informative and supportive on your behalf.


----------



## Sis1958 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the links, both are saved to favorites


----------

